# Broken Nail & Exposed Quick



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter somehow managed to crack his toenail down the middle (vertically) and the outer half of the nail has fallen off. So the quick is completely exposed on one side. It's not bleeding, but there's some dried blood so it must have at some point. Not that he seems to know anything about it - he just wants to keep running around. It doesn't bother him at all. It sounds like the vet is going to send him home with antibiotics and see if it will heal on its own. She said leash walks only for at least the rest of the week. (But I think it takes weeks to completely regrow a whole nail?). And if it starts bothering him, they will sedate him and remove the quick and what's left of his nail.

Sounds like a fairly common problem in active dogs. Has anyone had a nail successfully grow back without getting re-injured? Or had a whole toenail removed and knows anything about the recovery period?

Looks like I better pick up some more bully sticks and antlers...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

We have had the same problem with a nail on the back foot of our elderly Dane. As he now drags his feet sometimes, we bought a Ruffwear polar boot for him to wear when he is on hard surfaces. When he is in the house we cover the quick and nail bed with Sudacream and put a cotton sock on it and wrap some insulating tape around the soak top to stop him from licking it. It is slowly getting better but I think it is going to be a long job.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June split hers about half way up before. The vet trimmed it, and said keep trimming it as the nail grew. If June had problems with it splitting farther up and breaking, she could remove it.
We didn't run into any problems, and the crack was eventually trimmed away.
I still ran June, I just booted the foot.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I still ran June, I just booted the foot.


Now that idea, I like  Any recommendations for boots? I'm thinking about just vet wrapping a sock on, but I'm not sure how long that will last. 

I've heard a lot of people use these?

http://www.kvsupply.com/pawz-dispos...3&cadevice=c&gclid=CKnMyvS87sICFcyyMgodbgYA1A


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just looked at my dog boots to see what brand they were, and I can't find a tag on them. I think I bought them from Cabela's. I would just make sure the nail wouldn't snag on the boot material when I was putting them off and on.
Someone on the forum had bought dog boots, and the dogs could even swim in them. I can't remember who it was.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it was MilesMom. I'll have to search her posts. I'm hoping for something I can pick up in town - unfortunately we don't have a Cabela's


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

This happened to my female pit. I think I took it worse than she did, but she ripped off 3/4 of the nail and the quick was exposed. The vet had to remove it and she was on antibiotics for about 10 days. It took a while to fully heal, but she is at 100% now.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

These work well if your budget will allow.

http://www.ruffwear.co.uk/best-sellers/bark-n-boots-grip-trex

Hobbsy


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

samkins - Was she on exercise restriction? That's what I'm dreading the most, haha.

hobbsy - I love Ruffwear, but I'm afraid to splurge on boots I can easily see him losing after an outing  Thinking of trying some Ultra Paws if I do end up having to order some.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I only mentioned these as my wife used to sell/ stock these at her outlet.
She used to get a few orders from mountain rescue organizations, police and disaster rescue groups for their dogs.

Never any complaints with them just the odd size issue sometimes!

Great product by all accounts, just a bit on the expensive side!

Speedy recovery with your pup 

Hobbsy


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

She was on the sideline for 7-10 days. Her foot was wrapped and it needed to be changed twice a day. 

My issue with the ruffwear boots is the sizing. We followed directions exactly and they are too big and there are no refunds/exchanges! So be cautious while purchasing, or if you have a place nearby that sells them to try them on, they seem like a great boot.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I found the post.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,25393.msg180153.html#msg180153


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

dextersmom - I tried several boots that didn't last long and then a friend with a working Vizsla told me about the Ruffwear boots and I got one on Amazon for about £9 and with tape / vet wrap around the top it is great. My friends viz wears one out shooting every weekend and she doesn't even know she has it on.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, we wanted to get out of the house yesterday and with Dexter supposed to be taking it easy, we decided to do a road trip to Cabelas  Dexter was in heaven and he was so well behaved! He loved all the attention and got to kiss a LOT of kiddos. He was too overwhelmed by everything to think about jumping on anyone, making him a model citizen! I never thought I'd see the day! ;D Birch was a little apprehensive (despite constant socialization, strangers are just not her thing) but overall did really well too. I think she only barked at a couple of kids. :

We ended up getting the Ultra Paw boots, as that's all they had and the reviews on gundogsupply were pretty positive. So we'll report back. Dex has actually gotten used to them quite quickly on walks (well, he's just wearing one). I think my husband is taking him running this afternoon, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So many of the stores now have a small selection in stock, and you have to order online. I've just learned to use the ones that ship quickly, and have a good return policy.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

My husband reports success so far! The boot stayed on during some serious playing at Keeneland  It doesn't seem to bother Dex at all either, which is a plus.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Pros: These boots REALLY stay on. He hasn't lost it once, and he's been running like a fool 

Cons: It is rubbing the tops of his toes and a spot on the top of his paw. No rough seams on the inside though. So he's stopped wearing the boot on *every* outing (just ones where he's likely to dig in mole holes, etc.) to give him a break.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dex's toenail finally healed up completely a week or so ago, too! It certainly didn't slow him down. The worst part was the antibiotic they gave him for the first couple of weeks, it really ended up bothering his tummy and he got really grouchy when he wasn't feeling well (even snapping at my husband which is unheard of). We ditched the booties after a week or two and kept running him but luckily he didn't damage the nail again. 

The Ultra Paws booties were great (they really stay on!!) but they ended up rubbing his paw a lot which made him want to lick. I got him a Medium based on their sizing, but I'm wondering now if I should have gone up a size. Would love to see them lined in a softer material (I wonder if the Ruffwear ones are?).


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I had, several times, repaired a broken or cracked nail using medium or thick CA adhesive. It is like a thick crazy glue (a cyano acrylate). I use it a lot at work, and they use a medical grade on humans in the ER up at our hospital.

The glue is very hard and durable when dry, and you can build it up in thin layers so it dries fast. You can also file or use some fine sandpaper to shape it after it is dry.

It does give off some heat when it cures so thin layers also doesnt let the glue get hot enough to hurt.

I checked with my vet the first time I did this and she said no problem - as CA is pretty much inert once cured and doesnt effect the wound, nor should cause a reaction. I also use it on my own hands for small cuts and stuff I do at work. I have also repaired my own cracked nails many times.

The easiest place to get the glue is in a hobby shop - used a lot in building plane and boat models.


----------

